# The results are in..........



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

HELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

well panel went well - we have been approved for [fly]1 or 2 children under 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

We are sooooo very happy!!

thank you for all the lovely wishes.

lots of love an ecstatic camly and DH x x x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i know i dont post on here but your news deserves big 

 xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

many thanks cleg! 

x x x x x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Camly,

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO            

and a big  

Yes.

Excellent.

Brilliant.

I am so ecstatic for you.

Well Done.

You must be on cloud nine.

Thank you for such great news.

mavis x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations

Enjoying your new status as  "parents in waiting" and i hope you wait is short

xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks mavis. 

we are soooo very happy, hard to put into words.  really really really pleased.  it really wasnt as bad as i was expecting which is good to bear in mind, when you get to panel stage  

thanks again..... oh and for you..... !


love camly x x x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks MJ.

really happy. thanks for your kind words, x x x x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Camly,

Bet you will be smiling for weeks.

Have these fixed smiles on your faces.

Bless you, all the best and thank you again.

mavis x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Congratulations and I hope your wait is short


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you so much careb x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Camly

Congratulations on your approval, enjoy celebrating and I hope you have a short wait to find your family.

Love
OT x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Yipee

Well done Camly. I knew the panel would love you.

Many congratulations                       

It's a good feeling isn't it?

Lots of Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya u 2

thank you thank you thank you.  everyone is sooo lovely.  we are very excited about the future. it was all maybe's and if's til today but thats us!!

thanks again xx x xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

[fly]        [/fly]

Congratulations Camly and DH - wonderful news! Enjoy being expectant parents and here's hoping your wait is a short one!

Lots of love
S
xxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah camly great news


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

calmy

thats awesome news           

i am so happy for you xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Great news, told you that you would do it.

And you got your wish, 2 littlies

FaB

Cheese xx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi Camly and DH

[fly][fly][/fly][/fly]WELL DONE WELL DONE WELL DONE WELL DONE WELL DONE WELL DONE WELL DONE[fly][fly][/fly][/fly]

What great news - am chuffed to bits for you both, may your journey to your family be a short one,

lol
Dxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations I am so delighted for you
l x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

CG xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

ok you lot - i am     !!! tears of joy and happiness. you lot are the best of the best!!! thanks for all your lovely msgs, they mean so much to us both.  


thank you thank you.


x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh huni I am so pleased for you. It really is fantastic news. xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done camly and dh   

kj x


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations...... you'll be a mummy very very soon xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you all. your very kind  x x x x


----------



## Mrs Midge (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Camly remember me from right at the start. Congrats on your approval and what a coincidence. Me and DH go to panel tommorrow and i am so nervous. Looking round the site tonight for tips on panel.


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya mrs midge  

  how did panel go    im sure it was fabby. please let us know how you got on x x x x


----------



## Mrs Midge (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi, soooooo happy we were approved for 1 child aged 0-4 just what we wanted. Panel ok not as bad as i thought. They asked questions that had all been covered in home study and SW said after that they were asking stuff just for the sake of it. Anyway its all over and done now so same as you we sit and wait for that perfect match. I cant wait !!!!! Thinking of you along the way xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

awwwwwww mrs midge!!! thats [fly]fantastic news!![/fly]

SO VERY VERY HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH. have a great weekend x x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Mrs Midge- well done on panel- panel do like to get you to talk just for the sake of it as i think they want to include you in the panel bit of things.

xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Mrs Midge (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the messages everyone, it means a lot to know that there are folks out there who know exactly how you feel. Still feeling soooo happy and excited. Must start clearing out the spare room now !!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Belated congratulations to Camly and Mrs Midge.    

Hope you both get matched soon.

Cindy


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you cindy.  still on cloud 9!    x x x


----------



## Mrs Midge (Jul 19, 2007)

Cannot believe it but 6 days post approval our SW rang with details about a child . There is lots to consider and we have lots more questions but great news none the less. Hope u all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Will keep you all up to date when we know more


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

a belated congratulations to Mrs Midge and Camly          

Mrs Midge- That is very promising and very exciting, good luck.

Nefe
xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

mrs midge - thats great!!! we havent even had our official letter confirming we have been approved yet    keep us posted.  x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Mrs Midge - congratulations on both fronts. Exciting times ahead, good luck     

CG xxx


----------



## Mrs Midge (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all, well the latest is that we are now going to meet with our SW and the childs SW to find out more and see if she likes us. So far its promising but trying not to get too excited as its only early days. 
Thinking of you all and hoping for good news for everyone. 
P.S. Camly we still havnt had our official approval through post either but SW says not to worry it can take a while.


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya mrs m

thats fantastic news!!! keep us posted. fingers crossed.  

x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

So pleased it's sounding promising. Will keep my  for you.    

CG xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Promising news Mrs M, fingers crossed for you.

Cindy


----------



## Mrs Midge (Jul 19, 2007)

Hiya all, hope you are all well. Latest news for us. Our SW is going to see the little boy(was too nervous to put his sex before, dont know why) next week and she is coming to see us the next day. We then have an appointment with his SW the following week. 
To be honest we dont know how we feel yet, it's really weird as i feel i should be really excited and i sort of am but also sort of not. I do know one thing though i feel really scared. Even though its what we want 100% its really scary. HELP !


----------

